# CD photo



## wxnut (Jul 6, 2007)

A guitarist in a band I shoot for is doing a solo project. He asked if I had a picture that would look good on the inside of the CD jacket. I came up with this one, and added some text to show him how the layout could look. What do you think of the picture? Does it fit?







Doug Raflik


----------



## deanimator (Jul 6, 2007)

It´s pretty good

but

I think your text is a bit over the top...I don´t really like the font, but maybe that´s just personal. However, the band credits are a bit too big...I´d take them down to the same size as the "mixed by..." size.

By the way, the last song title needs an apostrophe..."I´m..."


----------



## wxnut (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for looking and replying but, this is why I stressed how does the picture look. The rest was just thrown into the mix as an example.  I am just a photographer, not a graphic arts person. Ill let him find someone to do that stuff. I just want to make sure the pictures looks good. 

Doug


----------



## deputydan (Jul 6, 2007)

Not sure that I like how his legs are cut off, but otherwise it looks good.


----------



## wxnut (Jul 7, 2007)

That was a big concern for me as well. I would have LOVED to have him in view all the way down, but a fans head was in the way.

Thanks for looking.

Doug


----------



## fmw (Jul 7, 2007)

The image is fine.  The type font is truly awful.


----------



## shorty6049 (Jul 8, 2007)

its an ok picture but i dont like how you cant even seen his face


----------



## wxnut (Jul 9, 2007)

shorty6049 said:


> its an ok picture but i dont like how you cant even seen his face



One of the reasons I chose this picture is because he said he hates the facial expressions he makes while playing. I am sure he will have some sort of studio shot of his face on the cover. The inside is just for filler I imagine.


----------



## snaremop (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't like the background


----------

